# Tools: Where to buy and uses.



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

*Hey, I'd like to help out some of the newer members with where to buy you're tools, what to use them for and how to;
Feel free to add, if i think its good advice I'll ad it as a quote down below!*

*(This would to be for a natural)*

*I'm going in order of use:

1.Saw:
A saw is a pretty household tool, However, you could need different types,*

*I recommend a fold out saw to cut from a tree, to get a fork.
Here are a few different types, from what i recommend the most to least:*

*Bahco Laplander Folding Saw:*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009VEGFF0/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=outdoors*

*Soft Grip Folding 8inch Saw:*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soft-Grip-Folding-8inch-Saw/dp/B0082M7WJ0/ref=sr_1_6?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1385495785&sr=1-6&keywords=Folding+Saw*

*Spear & Jackson Razorsharp Small Folding Pruning Saw:*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spear-Jackson-Razorsharp-Folding-Pruning/dp/B0043Y6KSA/ref=sr_1_2?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1385495785&sr=1-2&keywords=Folding+Saw*

*2. Rasp:
You're gunna use your rasp a lot, it is basically a coarser file, so good for getting bark off. Good for shaping the slingshot into the main shape, you can then use the metal file and sandpaper to make it perfect, as they are less permanent.
I recommend you dry the fork first, a microwave can be used for this, It depends on size for*

*how long and at what temperature, just use you're common sense, Most come in sets. So that's what i will list:*

*Silverline MS104 3-piece Rasp Set:*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-MS104-3-piece-Rasp-Set/dp/B000LFTQVI/ref=sr_1_1?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1385496043&sr=1-1&keywords=Rasp*

*NEW 9 PIECE 8" METAL FILE AND RASP SET :
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-9-PIECE-8-METAL-FILE-AND-RASP-SET-FLAT-HALF-ROUND-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-ROUND-/131054207335?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e83708167*

*Wood Rasp Files Set*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wood-Rasp-Files-Set-Round-Flat-Half-Round-Hand-Tool-Long-Plastic-Handle-/190847163573?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item2c6f609cb5*

*3. Metal File:*

*After you've used you're rasp, You're going to want to get rid of the marks left from the rasp, as its very coarse. It will also begin smoothing for the sandpaper to do its work, You should spend a lot of time using this:*

*NEW 9 PIECE 8" METAL FILE AND RASP SET : (Mentioned in the above. Files and rasps included, Nice price so highly reccomended)*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-9-PIECE-8-METAL-FILE-AND-RASP-SET-FLAT-HALF-ROUND-TRIANGLE-SQUARE-ROUND-/131054207335?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e83708167*

*5 Piece Engineers Soft Grip :*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Piece-Engineers-Soft-Grip-Assorted-Metal-200mm-File-Set-/130945850325?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1e7cfb1bd5*

*Silverline MS98 3 Piece Professional File Set:*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-MS98-Piece-Professional-File/dp/B000LFVN5A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1385496497&sr=8-3&keywords=Metal+File*

*4.Sandpaper:
You're going to want to get you're SS smooth, so it feels nice in the hand and also looks nicer, sandpaper is perfect for that.*

*If you've never used sandpaper before, you'll be confused trying to buy some, I'll attempt to explain:
There are different "grits" of sandpaper, It means the different roughness. The higher the grit, the smoother the sandpaper is.*

*The most coarse is 46 grit, this will actually take of soft metals, Not very ideal for wood. It can go up rather high, up to about 1500.*

*The grits you wanna use will be around 80 - 600. Dont worry! you dont need every grit inbetween. I reccomend starting on 60, then 120, then 240, 400, 600. Keep sanding away until it stops making a difference, then move onto the next grit:*

*Blue Spot 19850 Assorted Sandpaper: *

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blue-Spot-19850-Assorted-Sandpaper/dp/B003BPTKKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385496798&sr=8-1&keywords=Sandpaper*

*100 WET/DRY ABRASIVE SANDING BLOCKS(This is alot, but for a good price and you have a choice of grits):*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-WET-DRY-ABRASIVE-SANDING-BLOCKS-PAD-CHOICE-OF-GRITS-/290957092685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item43be64e74d*

*SupaDec Decorator Sandpaper :*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/SupaDec-Decorator-Sandpaper-Assorted-468198/dp/B005D4BWRI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385496798&sr=8-4&keywords=Sandpaper*

*5.Rubber:
This will be used to power you're SS, And is very important. You'll need to decide whether you want flat bands, or tubes. To cut flat bands you will need a ruler and rotary cutter.
Tubes last a lot longer but are less powerful:*

*Thera-Band(These are probably the most common flats, gold is my recommended strength, but its you're choice.):*

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Theraband-20030-Thera-Band%C2%AB-Red-Medium/dp/B000KGMHQY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1385497060&sr=8-3&keywords=Theraband*

*Thera-band Resistance TUBING(The same make as above, but tubes so they will last longer.):*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thera-band-Resistance-TUBING-Theraband-TUBES-Exercise-stretch-catapult-/190979188162?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item2c773f25c2*

*Rotary Cutter*

* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Impex-Trimits-Essentials-Roller-Rotary-Cutter-Craft-Sewing-Quilting-Fabric-/290842579577?pt=UK_Crafts_Quilting_ET&var=&hash=item43b7919279*

*6.Pouch: The pouch is what you will use to hold you're pouch and grip whilst stretching the rubber.*

*They're normally made out of leather, I will link pre-made and leather you can buy yourself.
To make a pouch yourself, you'll need a powerful hole puncher. *

*Supersure Pouches:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/*

*Natural Veg Tan Leather:*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Natural-Veg-Tan-Leather-Off-Cut-1-5mm-Thick-Available-in-S-M-L-XL-UK-Stock-/370788973138?pt=UK_Crafts_Leathercraft_LE&var=&hash=item5654beba52*

*7.Attaching the bands:
To attach the bands, you'll need 2 things.
Pliers and Rubber, I'l link a video here as it needs to be done correctly to be safe 



*
*Pliers*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-LONG-NOSE-NEEDLE-PLIER-Jewellery-Craft-Beads-HIGH-QUALITY-UK-SELLER-/261228206570?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item3cd26a19ea*

* Thats all folks, i hope you learnt something!*


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you forgot about the pouch material and attachments ( to forks & pouch ).


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> I think you forgot about the pouch material and attachments ( to forks & pouch ).


Added


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi iindividual,

Nice of you to share with us your sources of tools.

I would like to add something I am very satisfied with and this is sanding cloth which Ruthie pointed us once to: http://www.axminster.co.uk/the-ultimate-abrasive

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

jazz said:


> Hi iindividual,
> 
> Nice of you to share with us your sources of tools.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the add, for some reason, I'm not available to edit the post..


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

For naturals, my take would be:

1. A very good saw I use something very similar to the Bahco Laplander Folding Saw.

The problem is you must use this tool "in the field" so scratching away with the 'swiss' army knife would not be my idea of acceptable progress.

The saw IMO must be long enough to cut BOTH forks at the same time, you don't need to harvest a fork that way. But for trimming them i find it helps.

2. Solid sharp knife... Uk knife law basically rules out every option in terms of tools. I use an Opinel No. 6 with the lock ring removed thus totally legal... Note this ring would also 'lock' the damn thing shut. WHAT A GREAT LAW...

I use a knife to peel and for some shaping.

3. REALLY good 'sand paper' I use Oakey brand, from Screwfix. I have a few rolls of different grits, a multipack for backup, and some wet-and-dry for finishing. But if you want a slingshot quickly buy the multipack.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/oakey-extreme-assorted-sandpaper-pack-of-8/93950

I find this product it the only thing that works with the harder woods. I've used raps, I've got a few (mainly "Nicholson" which is another very good brand) but paper is my choice. My tip is you can cut and rasp a tree into powder, but I think your better to let do the work for you, only cut a fork thats ready!

4. A round file for the grooves, I'll let people find thier own. IMO you want a small FILE rather than a rasp as the catalogue suggests and I don't want ANY taper.

http://www.bahco.com/english/catalI ogue/english.html#/Cover/


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Crac, as i mentioned above it wont let me edit the post o.o


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Crac said:


> For naturals, my take would be:
> 
> 1. A very good saw I use something very similar to the Bahco Laplander Folding Saw.
> 
> ...


^ grrr typing I ment "nature"... very busy few days.



iindividual said:


> Thanks for the advice Crac, as i mentioned above it wont let me edit the post o.o


One of these days I'll make a few threads (which nobody will ever read...) and make a post with links to files I HOST :headbang:

much like I do now....

No single post can contain enough idea or information, you've done a super job and I hope my comments are welcome as another point of view.

good job sir, have a few likes


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

For those of you state-side, there's this operation called "harbor freight" that has a bunch of cheap shit. I don't know how reliable any of it is, but they've got all sorts of stuff that seems remarkably inexpensive. Keep in mind that I know nothing of tools or woodwork, so take this with a grain of salt. I just happened to take a look around when my girl was at a furniture store in the same plaza, & saw lots of stuff that you creative types seem to mention in the "how to" posts...


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice post individual, I'm an inveterate carver and use various bits of kit. One item I find indispensable (and inexpensive) is a mora 120 knife. 
I'd also back any kind of Scandi folding saw, I use a Bahco but keep a 24" bow saw handy (ish) too as well.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Nice post individual, I'm an inveterate carver and use various bits of kit. One item I find indispensable (and inexpensive) is a mora 120 knife.
> I'd also back any kind of Scandi folding saw, I use a Bahco but keep a 24" bow saw handy (ish) too as well.


Thanks, I find a coping/hack saw easier to use inside, I use loppers to get forks outside if i need 



Tentacle Toast said:


> For those of you state-side, there's this operation called "harbor freight" that has a bunch of cheap ****. I don't know how reliable any of it is, but they've got all sorts of stuff that seems remarkably inexpensive. Keep in mind that I know nothing of tools or woodwork, so take this with a grain of salt. I just happened to take a look around when my girl was at a furniture store in the same plaza, & saw lots of stuff that you creative types seem to mention in the "how to" posts...


For starters i assume this would be good, Most "professional" stores or chain stores, are pretty expensive as i found out today.


----------

